# New 2000 Maxima with some issues



## MaximumMaxima (Nov 23, 2008)

This will be my first post :

I just took ownership of a Black 2000 Maxima SE. Seems like a very nice car. My Acura Legend has just about gone down for the count after 500,000kms.

I noticed several problems and I am looking for direction here :


1) The car has a quick bad hesitation only in first gear at around 1700 rpms when moving from a stop. It feels like it will stall for a half second. All the other gears are very smooth. (I searched through all the threads before I posted - maybe a MAF problem?)

2) The power door locks are dead. Where is the fuse? I have looked at every fuse box I don't see one labeled for the lock. The keyless entry has no effect. The car had sat for a while and the battery was depleted just before i bought it, could this have affected it?

3) There is a code tripped - P0141 - I cleared it it has not come back for the last 100km's. 

4) Windshield has a crack.

5) Dome light seems to not work in door open position but I can manually turn off and on. The lights in the doors do come on though, just not the main one?

6) Does timing chain ever need to be replaced? I won't miss changing the belt on my Acura, in the 3 inches of space between engine and engine bay wall.

7) What kind of gas mileage can i expect with the 3.0 L engine? The gas tank takes a lot of gas, more then any other car I have owned.

Other then that the car is really well kept. Black Leather is sweet! Bose Stereo is nice. Ride is quiet, not quite as nimble or responsive as my Acura, more body roll. Overall I am impressed my first day.

Thanks!


----------



## MaximumMaxima (Nov 23, 2008)

MaximumMaxima said:


> This will be my first post :
> 
> I just took ownership of a Black 2000 Maxima SE. Seems like a very nice car. My Acura Legend has just about gone down for the count after 500,000kms.
> 
> ...


Are there any members in this forum?

I guess this may be more like a diary or help for others with same problems...

Went to "Answers.car" found a post there. Seems I was able to fix my points 2, 5 and my rear window defroster not working by simply unplugging the 2 cables going into the "smart entrance control module" just above brake pedal and giving it a light tap. Now everything in the car works.

Point 3 is pretty simple I will have to change out an O2 sensor but which one? Closest to rad or driver?

The one i really would like help with is the hesitation/stumble problem in first. If someone can point me in the right direction that would be great. 

I have a new question too :

Does this car really need premium gas? I don't see a difference after trying both.


----------

